# NF Top 10 Franchises of the 7th Gen



## Black Wraith (Jul 5, 2013)

Just watched  on GT and thought we should do our very of NF list.

So what are your top ten new franchises of this gen?


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 5, 2013)

-Uncharted 
-demon/dark souls 
-Mario galaxy games
-batman Arkham games 
-bioshock 
-infamous 
-valkyria chronicles <3 

These are my favorite new IP's/franchisees this gen.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 5, 2013)

...
1.Xenoblade
2.Mario


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 5, 2013)

The Assassin's Creed series is that good? damn.. I have to give that a chance



Unlosing Ranger said:


> ...
> 1.Xenoblade
> 2.*Mario*



Bravo


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 5, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> The Assassin's Creed series is that good? damn.. I have to give that a chance



Spoilers

*Spoiler*: __ 



It isn't


----------



## Yagura (Jul 5, 2013)

Crash Bandicoot, Kid Icarus, Ninja Storm Generations.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 5, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> The Assassin's Creed series is that good? damn.. I have to give that a chance
> 
> 
> 
> Bravo



AC1 - OK, a glorified and repetitive tech demo.
AC2  - What AC1 should have been.
AC2 Brotherhood - Best game in the series.
AC3 Revelations - Pretty damn good.
AC4 - Pile of shit.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jul 5, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> -Uncharted
> -demon/dark souls
> -Mario galaxy games
> -batman Arkham games
> ...




Pretty much that for me as well. Especially Batman Arkham City and Infamous 2, these games are just 

Batman got so many things right. Combat was so addicted, good stealth gameplay, fun to explore, has puzzles and cool gadgets. You can't ask for anything more practically... I think it would be my first on my list actually.



I don't understand what's deal with Xenoblade though, I borrowed it from my friend and I put like 30hrs into that game, but I just couldn't get into it no matter what, and after 30hrs, I just couldn't do it anymore. The game may be ''big'', but that's only if you do the side quests and shit, if you only follow the main quests its as linear as FF13 if not more. Not to mention the side quests are nothing interesting anyway, it's just some shit can find in some free mmorpg as well making you do the same thing over and over again.


----------



## 115 (Jul 5, 2013)

- Demon/Dark Souls
- BioShock
- Borderlands
- TES Oblivion/Skyrim
- Battlefield Bad Company/BC2/BF3
- Uncharted
- Mass Effect
- Dishonored
- Red Dead Redemption

Couldn't come up with ten. Assassin's Creed concerns me as it has become an annual release and there is only so much you can do within a year, I personally hoped that they would take more time to develop their games instead of pushing out annual releases.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 5, 2013)

A lot of people seem to be unaware of what a franchise is.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 6, 2013)

Even though this is franchises, this list will not be exclusive towards them.

Demons Soul's/Dark Soul's
Dragon Age Origins(fuck DA2)
Infamous 1 & 2
Little King Story
Uncharted
Batman Arkham games
Minecraft
VVVVVV
Fallout 3/NV
Metal Gear Solid 4


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 6, 2013)

The Elder Scrolls is terrible. So is Uncharted
Hmm whats new....

Trauma Team
Steins Gate(PCs>ALL)
999 Series
Kid Icarus
Portal?
Bayonetta
Okami
Blazblue
Demon Souls
Im forgetting some things....


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 6, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> The Elder Scrolls is terrible. So is Uncharted
> Hmm whats new....
> 
> Trauma Team
> ...



lol kid icarus being 7th gen.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 6, 2013)

Borderlands 

Batman Arkham games

God of War


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 6, 2013)

Dat Uncharted series
Dat God Of War series
Dat Assassin Creed series
Dat Dragon Age series


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 6, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Even though this is franchises, this list will not be exclusive towards them.
> 
> Demons Soul's/Dark Soul's
> Dragon Age Origins*(fuck DA2)*
> ...


Thank you! DAO is one of my favorite games ever. Then DA2 comes around and stomps on my heart. Worst sequel I have ever played. Followed closely by FFX-2.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 6, 2013)

Hmm... I'll leave out one-off games that are likely to never get a direct sequel.

Devil Survivor series
Borderlands series
Souls series
Bayonetta series
Darksiders series
Zero Escape series
Uncharted series
Dissidia series
Arkham series
inFamous series


----------



## Rios (Jul 6, 2013)

DA2 was great. DA: O was a Baldur's Gate with better graphics and chock full with cliches.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 6, 2013)

Sloth said:


> Thank you! DAO is one of my favorite games ever. Then DA2 comes around and stomps on my heart. Worst sequel I have ever played. Followed closely by FFX-2.



I remember defending DA2 and being apart of the hype till the demo came out. I don't think any company could kill as much interest as they did when releasing a demo.




Rios said:


> DA2 was great. DA: O was a Baldur's Gate with better graphics and chock full with cliches.



You don't have to like DA: O but calling DA2 great is trolling.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 6, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> AC1 - OK, a glorified and repetitive tech demo.
> AC2  - What AC1 should have been.
> AC2 Brotherhood - Best game in the series.
> AC3 Revelations - Pretty damn good.
> AC4 - Pile of shit.


 4 is that bad?



Velocity said:


> Hmm... *I'll leave out one-off games that are likely to never get a direct sequel.*
> 
> Devil Survivor series
> Borderlands series
> ...



fair enough. I don't know where Xenoblade stands in this tho.. Xeno series game or not? We don't know if X is part of such or a direct sequel of Xenoblade


----------



## Blue (Jul 6, 2013)

I liked DA2 more. The combat wasn't sleep-inducing and Hawke was cool.


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 6, 2013)

Hey! I thought we are supposed to list the franchisees that where only created in the 7th gen only?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 6, 2013)

Calling Mario Galaxy a new franchise is a stretch


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 7, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Hey! I thought we are supposed to list the franchisees that where only created in the 7th gen only?


People seem to forget what franchise means.

If the first edition of the series didnt come out first on 360, Wii, PS3, or PC (2006- Release of Final next gen console)


Violent By Design said:


> Calling Mario Galaxy a new franchise is a stretch



It's more like a spin-off to a pre-existing franchise.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 7, 2013)

I liked more of the franchise that had things to work on from previous gens.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 7, 2013)

1. Super Smash

2. Metal Gear

3. Pokemon

4. Halo

Can't think of anything else.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 7, 2013)

In no particular order

Dragon Age
Assassin's Creed
Batman Arkham
Mass Effect
Portal
BlazBlue
Metro
Saints Row
Souls Series
Mirror's Edge


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 7, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> 1. Super Smash
> 
> 2. Metal Gear
> 
> ...




none born in the 7th gen. I mean we haven't even seen a Metal Gear game in well over a decade (though I am sure you meant to say Metal Gear Solid ).


----------



## Platinum (Jul 7, 2013)

Half the people in this thread seem to be unaware of the fact that games only count if their first iteration was on the 360/Wii/PS3.


----------



## 115 (Jul 7, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Half the people in this thread seem to be unaware of the fact that games only count if their first iteration was on the 360/Wii/PS3.



That is because it's next to impossible to name 10 decent franchises that were created in generation 7.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 7, 2013)

Ten is definitely too many yeah. Just don't name ten then.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 7, 2013)

THe Souls games. 

Xenoblade.

Vanquish

uncharted

dragon age

mass effect

little big planet

borderlands

league of legends(?)

Dishonored

Assassins Creed

Batman Arkham games

The Witcher

Bioshock

Infamous

Darksiders

The Last of Us


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 7, 2013)

Dragon Age
Infamous
Saint's Row
Portal
Mass effect
Bioshock

 The only ones I played...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 7, 2013)

How old is Summon Night and Disgea?


----------



## Bioness (Jul 7, 2013)

This should be of help.





> Angry Birds
> Another Code (Trace Memory in North America)
> Army of Two
> Asphalt Urban GT
> ...


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 8, 2013)

115 said:


> That is because it's next to impossible to name 10 decent franchises that were created in generation 7.



next to impossible for someone who doesn't follow video games. I mean really, I could name 10 new franchises that were excellent on every platform including iphone


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jul 8, 2013)

-inFAMOUS Series
-Borderlands Series
-Uncharted Series
-Little Big Planet Series
-Demon's Souls Series
-Mass Effect Series
-Dragon Age Series
-Bioshock Series
-Mirror's Edge Series (Hey, a new game is coming)
-Arkham Series

-The Last Of Us (Because fuck you)


Funny how half of the games people are mentioning are not new franchises to this gen. Lots of young people here it seems.

Also, Assassin's Creed 3 kicked that franchise off my list single handed. The biggest disappointment ever.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 8, 2013)

1. Bioshock

2. Mass Effect

3. S.T.A.L.K.E.R.

4. Portal

5. Infamous

6. Lost Planet

7. Saints Row

8. Assassin's Creed

9. F.E.A.R.

10. Mirror's Edge

(Just a list not in order)


----------



## 115 (Jul 8, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> next to impossible for someone who doesn't follow video games. I mean really, I could name 10 new franchises that were excellent on every platform including iphone



That's wonderful. Though bear in mind what could be excellent for you could be really shitty for someone else. For me, personally, there just aren't that many good franchises out there this generation, and even less memorable ones. With that said, my re-evaluated list would be:

BioShock
Borderlands
Dead Space (not particularly fond of 3)
Mass Effect
Saints Row
Uncharted

I only include games I've personally played, so that's it. :amazed


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 8, 2013)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> -The Last Of Us (Because fuck you)



Oh the last of us. A single game so good that it doesn't need a sequel to deserve a place in this thread.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 8, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Hmm... I'll leave out one-off games that are likely to never get a direct sequel.
> 
> Devil Survivor series
> Borderlands series
> ...



Velocity pretty much covered it. Though we only have one Bayo game of the 7th gen. Might wanna add Blazblue as well.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 8, 2013)

I dont get why a franchise would imply multiple games. A game like Braid is its own franchise, regardless if there will ever be another Braid. Common sense really.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 8, 2013)

Mario is my favorite new franchise from the 7th gen.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 8, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> I dont get why a franchise would imply multiple games. A game like Braid is its own franchise, regardless if there will ever be another Braid. Common sense really.



Because franchises are a chain of stores? Or in this sense games? No reason to add single games.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 8, 2013)

Khris said:


> Because franchises are a chain of stores? Or in this sense games? No reason to add single games.




Don't really know what else to say other than you're blatantly wrong. You really just made that definition up in regards to games (I have no idea why you're mentioning stores, we're obviously not talking about McDonalds here. The store thing is so far out from what we're talking about that it's mindboggling to even grasp why you would mention it).

In fact, the same list you quoted said Bayonetta is one of the best series, when as of now it is only a single title. Talk about being arbitrary.

If The Last of Us isn't its own franchise, then what franchise does it belong too?  These definitions merely exclude for the sake of excluding.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 8, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Don't really know what else to say other than you're blatantly wrong. You really just made that definition up in regards to games (I have no idea why you're mentioning stores, we're obviously not talking about McDonalds here).



I guess what he was shooting to explain is this

1 McDonald's = store while 20 McDonald's across the country = franchise

so I guess the analogy would be that

1 Game = 1 Game  while Multiple iterations of that game = series/franchise

(though I prefer the term series to games with sequels)


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> In fact, the same list you quoted said Bayonetta is one of the best series, when as of now it is only a single title. Talk about being arbitrary.



Not really, it has a sequel everyone knows about that is coming. Hence it's a franchise.

It's not just a one off thing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 8, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Don't really know what else to say other than you're blatantly wrong. You really just made that definition up in regards to games (I have no idea why you're mentioning stores, we're obviously not talking about McDonalds here. The store thing is so far out from what we're talking about that it's mindboggling to even grasp why you would mention it).
> 
> In fact, the same list you quoted said Bayonetta is one of the best series, when as of now it is only a single title. Talk about being arbitrary.
> 
> If The Last of Us isn't its own franchise, then what franchise does it belong too?  These definitions merely exclude for the sake of excluding.



All I read is how wrong I am without a decent reason as to why. 

You know what? Scratch that, I am not diving into this with you. Because it's really irrelevant what any of us think of as a franchise or not.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Jul 8, 2013)

COD series
Borderlands series
Uncharted series


----------



## The World (Jul 8, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Hmm... I'll leave out one-off games that are likely to never get a direct sequel.
> 
> Devil Survivor series
> Borderlands series
> ...



This list is pretty good


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 8, 2013)

Yes it is, add Disgea to it (but Im pretty sure that came out in gen 6)


----------

